# Thickener for Permaset Textile Ink



## Firstroundpic (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a thickener solution I can use to thicken the Permaset textile ink, Just a little bit. I'm using 110 mesh for a very small logo with arial text and I do not want to buy another qrt of plastisol ink just for this one small job, and I'm afraid the watery textile ink will have a watercolor effect on my white shirts. 
Thank you in advance. 
Firstroundpic.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

You don't have a 200 screen you could use? No point experimenting when you could just do what works.


----------



## Firstroundpic (Oct 26, 2010)

Didn't cross my mind to go higher on mesh count. Thank you very much for your feedback!!!


----------

